# MoYu AoSu 4x4x4 Speed Cube (10 Testers Selected!)



## calvinfan (Jan 2, 2014)

Brand : MoYu (魔域) 
Name : 傲速 AoSu
Size : 62x62x62mm
Samples : ABS Plastic with Primary Plastic Central Parts (Now Store version)

Moyu shall release AoSu 4x4x4 Speed Cube soon. It has the unique and revolutionary design that you will have your fingers fly when playing.
Turns good as 3x3 speed cube. The mechanism design is intended to have no pops. Try it and you will love it !
* Prototype review : http://v.qq.com/boke/page/x/j/z/x10733cokjz.html *
Same as before, we shall select 10 testers.

<<<10 TESTERS SELECTED!>>>
Chris Olson
John Brechon
Collin Burns
Jacob Hutnyk
Mitchell Lane
SeungBeom Cho
Kevin Hays
Antoine Cantin
Kevin Costello
Marcel Poots 

For those being selected, you need to post the youtube review in this thread within 1 week after received.
Let me know if you can not do so. Else, you will be black listed.

Thanks for your support. Cheers. ^^


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2014)

Antoine Cantin
WCA profile: 12.99 NAR OH average, 37.01 4x4 single and 40.53 average
Youtube: antoineccantin
[email protected]

I have experience testing cubes from various stores.

PS: I think you made a mistake in the title


----------



## Jander Clerix (Jan 2, 2014)

Name : Jander Clerix
WCA ID : https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CLER01
Email : [email protected]

Will review


----------



## cuboy63 (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Bill Wang
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WANG68
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXf7m_EH_SKNBeNUvaHOZ8A?feature=watch

36.75 offical single, 41.73 official avg, 25.68 unofficial single, 30.74 unofficial avg of 5 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzmkj3DBwyA)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 2, 2014)

Rami Sbahi

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2011SBAH01
YouTube: INSANEcuber (700+ Subscribers, very active of a YouTuber with much cubing knowledge)

38.25	Single, 48.57 Average + Official 4BLD Success. 

The video made of the cube looks awesome! If I'm picked, I'll be making a review quicker than a wink!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 2, 2014)

Sameer Mahmood
2013MAHM02
Youtube
[email protected]


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jan 2, 2014)

I think you wanted the title of this thread to be 10 testers *needed*

James Hildreth
WCA ID 2009HILD01
Email: [email protected]

I haven't been to a competition since I got my Weisu but it dropped my average by about 5 seconds to around 49 and would like to see what the new cube can do.

Edit: ninja'd... awkward 
I can also post a review of course


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 2, 2014)

Billy Jeffs
WCA ID
Email: [email protected]

Would post a lengthy review.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 2, 2014)

Ollie Frost
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012FROS01
http://www.youtube.com/user/OliverFrostBLD


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 2, 2014)

Landon Chu
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/user/Lchu01


----------



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

Raphael Platte
[email protected]
No Competions near me.
I'm sub 1:50 on 4x4
Youtube: rjdayan.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 2, 2014)

Juho Heikkinen

[email protected]
WCA: No WCA yet but will be in moth or so 
YouTube: heikkijuho
Very interested about this and looking forward to see how it turns and cuts 

I'm not too good at 4x4 but that's because my parents haven't got too much money to spend. I average something about 2 mins.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 2, 2014)

Can I have one please? X)

Vincent Hartanto Utomo
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010UTOM01
http://www.youtube.com/user/yoinneroid

30.08 single, 35.78 average


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll PM you my details.

I have experience reviewing and testing cubes from other stores, and I have the Weisu so I can compare the two.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd love to test this cube! I am just starting to get back into 4x4, and it would be great to have a good cube to practice with. 

Name: Trevor Spitzley
WCA ID: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SPIT01
Email: [email protected]


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 2, 2014)

Drew Brads
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRAD01
http://www.youtube.com/xtowncuber

39.73 official single, 42.45 official average 

29.209 unofficial single: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKB3WckC58


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 2, 2014)

Keaton Ellis
[email protected]
WCA ID: 2012ELLI01
Youtube: crazyninja300


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 2, 2014)

*Name:* Matěj Mužátko
*Email:* [email protected]
*WCA ID:* 2013MUAT01 Sub1 at home, not officially yet though
*Youtube usernames:* MatejMuzatko | CzechCuber 
Two different communities (international and czech) *~500 subscribers in total, can review it on both channels *


----------



## Chree (Jan 2, 2014)

*Name: * Chris Brotzman
*Email: * [email protected]
*WCA ID: * 2013BROT01
*YouTube Channel: * https://www.youtube.com/user/chree55


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Michael womack

E-mail: [email protected] 
Wca 2010WOMA01
youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234252

And I can compare it to the other 2 Moyu 4x4s.


----------



## Vida96 (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow,another one! I hope that this one will reduce my times less than 57 seconds.

Dominik Vidaković
WCA ID : https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013VIDA03
YT channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/MySweetGuitar
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## MisterChris (Jan 2, 2014)

Christophe Koss

Email: [email protected]
WCA id: 2012KOSS01
YouTube: MisterChrisCuber
I could make a review in german, french and/or english.


----------



## Amit Sheffer (Jan 2, 2014)

Amit Sheffer
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010SHEF01
Youtube: sheffer85
[email protected]

Will review on youtube


----------



## macaulay (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: MacAulay Harvey
wca 2013HARV01
email [email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/user/macaulayharvey


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Yuxuan Chen
Email: [email protected]
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Matt Sheerin
<-- Youtube and WCA links are over there

Current UK 4BLD Champion and 14th in the world. I never switched to the WeiSu because of the pops, if this is designed to not pop then I'm very interested in testing it.

Does it only come in coloured plastic or will there be the option of (say) black with stickers?


----------



## timspurfan (Jan 2, 2014)

2013 US 3x3 National Champion

Andy Smith (1)
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2009SMIT03


----------



## tschakopeta (Jan 2, 2014)

Jakob Obleser
[email protected]
My official 4x4 times: 48.09 single, 51.02 average


----------



## leonopulos1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Leon Schmidtchen
WCA ID: 2010SCHM01
E-Mail: [email protected]
4x4 official: Single 32.38 Average: 38.01


----------



## carloscarneros (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Carlos Carneros Torner
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013TORN02
Youtube: sprct22
Mail:[email protected]


----------



## SpartanParsa (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey, 

My name is Parsa Moradashkafti, most of you know me as ParsaPuzzles..
I'm a cubetuber that likes to record, edit and upload hd videos.
I have 80 subscribers.
I like making original and good reviews and not boring unboxings..
I have unboxed few puzzles on my channel. And not to many reviews.
But it will be sweet.
I don't think I have a WCA id, because there are few competitions and stuff in Belgium.
I can go wild on doing random scrambles.
(I'm also very good at fingertricks.)
Here is a link to my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/ParsaPuzzles
If I would get the cube, I would make multiple videos on it, like an unboxing, quick review, long review.
I will also make a complete review in Dutch. Since I live in Belgium, I can speak perfectly Dutch. So people who live in Belgium
and Holland (AKA The Netherlands) will be able to watch it.
That's why I think you should choose me as a tester.
Also my email is: [email protected]

Thanks for reading


----------



## DarioRubik (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Dario Roa Sánchez
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SANC02
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/DarioRubik
email: [email protected]

Current Spanish champion and holder for 6 National Records, both of 4x4 among them (top 15 in europe and 25 in the world for average, too)


----------



## Aunk (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Ansuman Somasundaram
WCA ID: 2013SOMA05
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/KakaRobinhoMaicon
email: [email protected]


----------



## KCuber (Jan 2, 2014)

Kevin Costello III
2012COST01
4th in the world for 4x4 single and average a current NAR holder for both 4x4 single and average. Also current US National champ for 4x4. 
[email protected]


----------



## pedrinroque (Jan 2, 2014)

For those interested, please leave your name, WCA records and email in the thread below.

Pedro Roque
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ROQU01 
4x4 SAR single 28.87 7th in World
4x4 SAR average 37.34 28th in the World
5x5 SAR single : 1:09.66
5x5 SAR average : 1:12.78
2x2 SAR single : 0.93 5th in the World

http://www.youtube.com/user/pedrinroque

[email protected]






*Great time using the moyu weisu*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUbAJTTlKtQ


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 2, 2014)

James Molloy
2011MOLL01

I'm just the best, you need me to test one.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 2, 2014)

Daniel Cano Salgado
Email: [email protected]
WCA records: 3x3= 9.33/ 11.03 , 4x4= 38.38 / 44.86 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SALG01
youtube account: http://www.youtube.com/user/zzdanielzz29
35.33 4x4 avg5 and 29.39 single at home.

I'll make a review if I get selected.


----------



## ChristianSena (Jan 2, 2014)

Christian de Sena / I can make a review in portuguese
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013FORT01 ( 33.83 official single 3rd in SAR)
Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/choker230696 ( 38.46 mo3 on video)


----------



## Hays (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Kevin Hays
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HAYS01
Records: 6x6 single and average world record holder. 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 world champion.
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/26HTK


----------



## vdpflayer (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Dmitry Zvyagintsev
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ZVYA01
Youtube: http://m.youtube.com/user/vdpflayer
Russian 4x4 average record holder. 37.07 - 23rd in the world


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 2, 2014)

Alex Asbery
2013ASBE01
[email protected]

Official New Zealand National record holder for 4x4, 46.08 single and 52.30 average


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jan 2, 2014)

Przemysław Kaleta 
2012KALE01	
[email protected]

4x4:
30.55 Polish NR single 38.62 average

3x3:
7.88 single 9.42 average

(Review in polish)


----------



## deltanator (Jan 2, 2014)

Quang Nguyen
[email protected]
http://youtube.com/randomaccountforwatc
No WCA due to no competitions near me 

I have a weisu to compare this to and would love to test it!


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 2, 2014)

*Fabian Loehle*

*Email*: [email protected]

*WCA*: 2012LAHL01

*Personal Bests*:
4x4 Single Official: 50.94
_4x4 Single Unofficial: 38.26_
4x4 Average Official: 54.60
_4x4 Average Unofficial: 44.15_

*YouTube*: FaLoL
Can do reviews in English and German.

*Other 4x4s I have to compare*: _MoYu WeiSu, YJ ShenSu, Diansheng, LanLan, Dayan+mf8, ShengShou v3 (very well broken in), ShengShou v4, ShengShou v4 (modded)._


----------



## Riley (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Riley Woo
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOR01


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2014)

FaLoL said:


> Fabian Loehle
> *Second best Speedcuber in Switzerland.*



Umm. You can't really know that.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Michael McCarty
[email protected]
2013MCCA01 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MCCA01
www.youtube.com/youcuber2 I'll make an unboxing and a review


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Umm. You can't really know that.



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=Switzerland&single=Single


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 2, 2014)

FaLoL said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=Switzerland&single=Single



That doesn't mean anything. I'm not "the best speedcuber in North America".


----------



## origamieder (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Eder Olivencia 

Emai: [email protected]

YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/origamieder

WCA: 2012GONZ10


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

FaLoL said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/sum_of_ranks/?regionId=Switzerland&single=Single





antoineccantin said:


> That doesn't mean anything. I'm not "the best speedcuber in North America".



And anyway, you're 3rd for average and 3rd for 4x4 average.


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Daniel Ciao
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013CIAO01
WCA Personal Records: 
3x3-18.25
I haven't done 4x4 at a competition yet. My average 4x4 is around 1:40-50

Unofficial PB 3x3 single: 12.20
YouTube: plusCubed

I'm an owner of the WeiSu, so I will do a comparison review if selected. I speak both Chinese and English fluently. On the MoYu forum they said they have patented the 5+ inner circles design (in the AoLong thread), and that no one used it before, so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok, I delete it in my first post.



antoineccantin said:


> That doesn't mean anything. I'm not "the best speedcuber in North America".



There are different opionions on "best". For me, Im currently second in my country for overal WCA-Events.



ThomasJE said:


> And anyway, you're 3rd for average and 3rd for 4x4 average.



And if you count the sum of single ranks + sum of the average ranks, im second.
Not only 4x4 matters, others also post their 3x3, BLD, etc achievment.

B2T.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jan 2, 2014)

Haaris Jamil

email: [email protected]
Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/user/ParadoxCubing
No WCA at the moment


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jan 2, 2014)

Ishmam Mirza
WCA ID: 2011MIRZ01
39.32 official 4x4 single, 48.13 official average
YouTube: MirzaCubing
Email: [email protected]


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 2, 2014)

Marcel Poots
Email:[email protected]
WCA: 2012POOT01
YouTube: Rossiehoorn


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Lucas Garron
Email: On the page of http://www.garron.us/
WCA: 2006GARR01
YouTube: LucasGarron

I've always liked the idea of stickerless cubes for personal practice, and this sounds like a great size for carrying around.


----------



## Ryan Peroutka (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Ryan Peroutka
Email: [email protected]
WCAID: 2013PERO03 (i average 1 minute now)
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/TheClassyCuber (i have 553+ subscribers andd am very active and experienced)


----------



## tx789 (Jan 2, 2014)

Aneurin Hunt
[email protected]
2010HUNT02
YouTube: thetx789
Records: 4x4 single 1:12.52 average 1:20.06


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: SeungBeom Cho
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012CHOS01
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/stevecuber1/

Official 36.96 4x4 average and 33.63 official single


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Brandon Lin
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LINB01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/brandbestawesome

I have an official 13.93 Square-1 Average (6th in the world) and (regarding 4x4) a 51.88 official 4x4 single.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Mitchell Lane
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010LANE02
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/drumgod1997

Official 4x4 PB's: 35.86 single, 40.85 average. Unofficial 4x4 PB's: 33.50 single, 37.90 average of 5.
I tested for the Moyu Weisu and was very pleased with that cube, if I were selected for the Aosu testing I would make a comparison video showing the pros and cons of both of the cubes.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Zach Goldman
Email: [email protected]
WCA
Youtube (cityzach)

Official PBs: 41.94 single, 48.63 avg

Thanks!


----------



## Emily Wang (Jan 2, 2014)

Emily Wang
[email protected]
Official PBs: 35.88 Single, 39.88 Average (and former NR holder)
Unofficial 29.xx single, 34.xx average of 12.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Emre Cayir
Wca: 2013CAYI01
Email: [email protected]

I haven't competed in 4x4 yet


----------



## gokkar (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeremy Kruman

WCA ID: 2013KRUM01

Email: [email protected]

I haven't competed in 4x4 before, because my times are around 2.5 minutes, but I feel confident that I have enough experience using other high-end 4x4s (V-Cube, ShengShou, WeiSu) to make a good review.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Ryan Vall
Email: [email protected]
WCA

52.40 single, 1:05.xx Ao12


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 3, 2014)

Name: Jules Manalang
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2008MANA02
Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/user/cubes4lyfe


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 3, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> Name: Jules Manalang
> Email: [email protected]
> WCA: 2008MANA02
> Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/user/cubes4lyfe



PB Single is like 40 something, Avg Sub-50


----------



## yockee (Jan 3, 2014)

I have to say, I'd be even more interested in testing this product than the WeiLong v2. I liked the WeiSu a lot, and am interested to see how they've improved it. I was a tester for the WeiSu and HuanYing for you (HKnow). I have a very trusted opinion with my subs (approx 730) on you tube, and would be glad to make a review video!

Name: Phil Golub
email: [email protected]
you tube: www.youtube.com/xxoxia
4x4 avg: 1:10 
PB single: 0:43.17


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 3, 2014)

Collin Burns
WCA Profile: 3rd in the US for 3x3 with an 8.65 official average
Email: [email protected]

Youtube channel with over 1200 subscribers.


----------



## Zoé (Jan 3, 2014)

Name : Zoé de Moffarts
WCA ID : https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MOFF02
Email : [email protected]


----------



## Nihahhat (Jan 3, 2014)

Mason Langenderfer
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2013LANG03
YouTube: istackr (1,280+ subscribers)

I have a fairly well modded Shengshou 4x4, which I would be more than willing to compare with the MoYu AoSu.
Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 3, 2014)

Dylan Rhee
WCA: 2013RHEE02
Youtube: DDGaming007
Email: [email protected]


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 3, 2014)

Just as I was starting to love my Weisu... I'm hype 

Jacob Hutnyk
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID
Youtube

25.54 4x4 single, 28.01 avg5, 29.31 avg12, 29.74 avg25


----------



## rockstarrev (Jan 3, 2014)

Revanth Sharma Kollegala
No WCA ID 
email: [email protected]
Youtube: Revanth Sharma Kollegala


----------



## Roy_HK (Jan 3, 2014)

Roy Mok
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID : 2009KITM01
Youtube : s19810220000


----------



## 1MoreSolve (Jan 3, 2014)

Name: Jack Gerring
WCA ID: 2012GERR01
Email: [email protected]

2:04.11 official single, 2:13.34 official average.

I currently average around 1:50-2:00 at home.
I will definitely be able to post a review within a few days if I am chosen.


----------



## MatthewC (Jan 3, 2014)

WCA: 2013CUNN03
HOTMAIL: [email protected]
YOUTUBE: Matthew Cunningham [ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6CkD_dEm3xqrp8NMiA3cgQ ]

Will post the review within 1-3 Days of arrival


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 3, 2014)

Ryan Pope
[email protected]
My YouTube Almost 40 subscribers. Not a lot but I get lots of views. 
WCA ID

The WeiSu is a great 4x4. I would love to test a better one. I average 1:15 and sub-10 BLD. 
I would make a review within a week.


----------



## piyushp761 (Jan 3, 2014)

Name- Piyush Passi
E-mail- [email protected]
WCA- 2013PASS01
My Youtube with 300+ Subscribers- BestInTheWorld


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Jan 3, 2014)

Roshan Ram
[email protected]
2013RAMR01 

link to wca profile - http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013RAMR01

Will give review in detail


----------



## Yifan Wu (Jan 3, 2014)

Yifan Wu
[email protected]
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WUIF01

4x4 single Taiwan national record holder


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2014)

ianliu64 said:


> Oh **** no.
> Not another Moyu cube...


This is their third 4x4 now...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> This is their third 4x4 now...



Second *


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 3, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Second *



Third: ShenSu, WeiSu, AoSu


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 3, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Third: ShenSu, WeiSu, AoSu



ShenSu is not Moyu. It's YJ. They're different, for God's sake.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> ShenSu is not Moyu. It's YJ. They're different, for God's sake.



MoYu is YJ.


----------



## Username (Jan 3, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> MoYu is YJ.



MoYu produces their cubes in YJ's factory, but they are a different company.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 3, 2014)

Name: Richie Lim
Wca: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012LIMR01
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MadeToReply

Will make unboxing, review, solves and comparison.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 3, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> ShenSu is not Moyu. It's YJ. They're different, for God's sake.



Not according to this thread


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 3, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Not according to this thread



I guess, by YJ company, the poster meant YJ factory, where both moyu and yj cubes are produced. Moyu is a company who uses YJ's factory.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 3, 2014)

Sydney Weaver
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013WEAV01
http://www.youtube.com/user/SirWaffleAndWavler/videos?view=0
[email protected]


----------



## myung97 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sam Myung
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MYUN01
Email: [email protected]

Currently avg 55, PB single 49.72
I can make review within a week guaranteed.


----------



## makan cube (Jan 3, 2014)

name:makan mahmudi
wca profile:https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012MAHM02
email:[email protected]
unofficial single of 4*4:35.71
unofficial average of 5:41.09
i have youtube channel but i did not upload any videos in it.
but i promise that i will review it


----------



## MaxG (Jan 3, 2014)

Name: Max Granlund
Email: [email protected]
WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011GRAN01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheOmgCuber
Records:4x4: 44.37 official single, 52.08 official avg. 35.48 unofficial pb single.
3x3: 11.57 avg 50, 10.47 avg 5, 7.22 pb single, official 12.13 avg of 5

I have no youtube videos yet, but I'm excited to make one


----------



## Florian (Jan 3, 2014)

Florian Kreyssig
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2010KREY01
YouTube: RushHourable

I have one of the best moddified SS 4x4's, I'll be happy to do an extended comparison.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 3, 2014)

Name: John Brechon
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BREC01
Youtube: Rubikscuber952

33.53 official 4x4 single, 38.24 average


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 3, 2014)

Austin Reed
[email protected]
WCA ID
39.31 official single/44.06 official average


----------



## linusyeong (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Linus Yeong
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: None, but participating in 2014.
PBs: 3x3 - 14.71s (Avg. 17.56s)
3x3 OH - 23.85s (Avg. 38.44s)
4x4 - 1min 22.7s (Avg. 1min 38.7s)


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Blake Thompson
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010THOM03

4x4 - Official 43.74 Single/49.98 Average


----------



## cubingallday (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Vin Somasundaram
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SOMA01
4x4- unofficial 44 seconds single, and 52 second average
I will post short in-depth review
Check out my channel for other reviews


----------



## tazzvidz (Jan 4, 2014)

Soma Kondo
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/user/TazzVidz
wca: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KOND01
My 4x4 average at home is 1:45


----------



## ottozing (Jan 4, 2014)

Jayden McNeill
[email protected]
https://www.youtube.com/user/ottozing (Over 600 subscribers)
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012MCNE01

38.37 official 4x4 single and a 41.86 official average.


----------



## ExplodingPie (Jan 4, 2014)

Michael Cheng
2013CHEN92

[email protected]
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC02TPcIJfdtx9GmRkok19jA
I have another channel with videos, bananishmeal, but they are silly as they were made when I was 10.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 4, 2014)

Walker Welch
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011WELC01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheDubDubJr

46.18 Official 4x4 Single and 50.83 Official 4x4 Average
Also 20:28 Official 4x4BLD Success


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jan 4, 2014)

Justin Mallari
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2010MALL01

Official PB's
3x3: 7.33 Single/9.51 average
One Handed: 11.59 single/13.67 average (2nd in US/3rd in North America)
4x4: 39.94 single/44.71 average


----------



## KrisM (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Kris Mutafov
Youtube: YesNoMaybeSometimes
Email: [email protected]

I do not have WCA, but my best for 4x4 is 57 seconds.

I would be honored to be chosen as a tester, and I would make a positive and helpful review for the puzzle. 

I love 4x4!!

I have a channel with an outreach of over 1,800 subscribers, and many people would see this cube.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 4, 2014)

Name lindsey bressert
email is [email protected]
YouTube is quadcuber and guinepigsrock
Wca https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRES01


----------



## TW (Jan 4, 2014)

Timothy Wang
2008WANG20
Official 47.34 and average is 57.99
[email protected]


----------



## JoshCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

WCA ID: None
Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/user/JoshtheCuber1/videos (no videos yet but this would be a good way to get me started)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## EMI (Jan 4, 2014)

Emanuel Rheinert
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011RHEI01
(4x4 official 39.88 average)
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/EMI94100
E-mail: [email protected]

I'd be glad to make a review. I have been doing 4x4 for years and I have used many different cubes.


----------



## Raviorez (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Maarten Decaestecker
E-mail: [email protected]
Youtube: raviorez
WCA: no WCA-profile yet, 3x3 average: ~45 seconds, 4x4 average: ~3 min.

I can make a review in English and Dutch


----------



## Zhanaidar (Jan 4, 2014)

*no title*

name: Zhanaidar Uzakov
wca id 2012UZAK01
pb 4x4: 34.31
youtube: http://m.youtube.com/user/Uzakov1


----------



## utkamath (Jan 4, 2014)

Kyyarkhan Nikolaev
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012NIKO01
[email protected]
PB 4x4: single 43.37, avg5 49.44


----------



## cubische (Jan 4, 2014)

Terskov Semyon from Russia)
2012TERS02
[email protected]
single 4x4 pb - 56.32
average 3x3 pb - 13.04
average 3x3 of 100 - sub 15


----------



## Yarn (Jan 4, 2014)

E-mail: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MCYarn
WCA: 2013GONZ08


----------



## wednesS (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Ihor Bilchenko
Country: Ukraine
Email: [email protected]
WCA: www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011BILC01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/666wedness
Time WCA: 39 single, 44 avg.


----------



## Zava (Jan 4, 2014)

name: Balázs Bernát
e-mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007BERN01 (4x4: 41.03 / 45.33)
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/Zava183 

I can make a review of it.


----------



## Zabr (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Ivan Zabrodin
Country: Russia
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ZABR01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbmmHsTbI1Zi0hvG7iqbYpA
4x4 Records
Official: pb 41.18, ao5 48.05
Unofficial: pb 40.76, ao5 47.68, ao12 48.66, ao100 51.86
I can make a review in Russian or English


----------



## isoq58 (Jan 4, 2014)

Iskender Aznavur

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013AZNA01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/isoq58
email: [email protected]

Not solving 4x4 so much because of organizating and still there is no really good 4x4 (even WeiSu was a dissappointment for me, sorry)


----------



## kdspeedcuber (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Danil Kelsa
Country: Ukraine
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KELS01
Email: [email protected]
4x4 PB 1:08.64 single, 1:16.xx avg


----------



## Torgashov Ivan (Jan 4, 2014)

My name Ivan Torgashov, I from Russia
My wca PB single (4x4) 38.22 (because I visited a little competition)
My unoffical PB (4x4) 28.xx (i don't save result)
My wca page https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011TORG01
My YouTube channal http://www.youtube.com/user/torgashovivan2011?feature=watch


----------



## moluk34 (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Wojciech Złomek
Email: [email protected]
I dont have YT channel but i am going to make one. Maybe i will start with unboxing new MoYu AoSu? Who knows. Video review is not a problem for me. I would also want to compare it with previous 4x4 from MoYu.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Nick Rech
WCA: 2011RECH01
Youtube: Divineskulls1
Email: [email protected]

52.xy single, 58.xy avg officially

Would love to test this cube!


----------



## AFatTick (Jan 4, 2014)

*Name:* Chuck Norris
*WCA ID:* 2013QIAN01
*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Theo Tan
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CubeorCubes
WCA ID: Don't have one


----------



## Chu bacca (Jan 5, 2014)

Jerry Qian (Cheting Chu, old WCA name from China in 2008)
2008CHUC02
[email protected]


----------



## Titiian (Jan 5, 2014)

Youtube: http://youtube.com/96titiian
Mail: [email protected]
WCA: 2013DIAZ07

I'm sub 1:05 in 4x4.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2014)

Name: Chris Olson
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2009olso01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/cyotheking (1700 subs)
Email: [email protected]

Quite an experienced reviewer. 
Official PBs 4x4: 37.96 single and 42.08 average. (Set today at a comp).


----------



## Mikel (Jan 5, 2014)

Name: Brandon Mikel
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011MIKE01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rayquazapwn88
Email: [email protected]

I promise to make a quality review of this puzzle.


----------



## AFatTick (Jan 5, 2014)

*Name:* Chuck Norris (Don't want to use my real name here, look down there \/)
*WCA ID:* 2013QIAN01
*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## GuhongV100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Name: James Leung
WCA: There are no Competitions around my area unfortunately,
E-mail: [email protected]
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRjZ1TOA-KfKesqM43XuOHw

Average on 4x4: 1:20, PB 57.36

I can make a very detailed review on this cube, including the mechanism and a comparison with the Weisu.


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sumeet Agarwal
http://www.youtube.com/user/sa11297
you can pm me here instead of email
wca id: 2011AGAR05


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 5, 2014)

Sam Chiu
36.47 single
42.51 average
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CHIU01
[email protected]


----------



## windhero (Jan 5, 2014)

Giuseppe Coco
WCA Records
Youtube Channel
Personal best 52.86 sec

I can compare it to the 7 different 4x4s I own including a very well modded shengshou 4x4. I can make a youtube review in english, finnish and italian.


----------



## kdspeedcuber (Jan 5, 2014)

My name is Danil Kelsa. I'm from Ukraine. 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KELS01 my WCA page. 
[email protected] - my email. 
My WCA PB 1:36.04, but my unofficial PB is 1:08.64 single and 1:16.xx avg.


----------



## Nureaux (Jan 6, 2014)

Nurym Kudaibergen, from Kazakhstan.

Email: [email protected]
WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011KUDA01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/nurimkz1

4x4 official single: 30.19 sec (15th in the world)
4x4 official average: 37.12 sec (24th in the world)

Looking forward to make a review either in Russian or English, also able to compare to the previous version of this cube.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Jan 6, 2014)

Shane Grogan
[email protected]
WCA Results

37.91 Official Single (Ranked 19th in the US)
42.44 Official Average (Ranked 13th in the US)
33.67 Unofficial Single
37.99 Unofficial Average
4x4 is my favorite event.


----------



## SMS Majidi (Jan 6, 2014)

name: Seyyed Mohammad Sadegh Majidi
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012MAJI02
PB Single: 35.34
PB Avg: 42.33


----------



## shavelsky vlad (Jan 7, 2014)

Vladislav Shavelsky 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SHAV01








[email protected]
8x8-11x11 UWR-s
single pb 29.45, avg5 34.23


----------



## pjk (Jan 8, 2014)

Thread has been closed. Threads like this are no longer allowed. Please see the announcement here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...re-Area-No-Longer-Allowed&p=940703#post940703


----------

